
A World Without Nuance - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2019/11/18/a-world-without-nuance/
======
coldtea
> _This is only weird if you don’t understand the concept of object
> permanence. If a red marble and a green marble are in a bag and you take out
> a green marble, you can be certain that the marble in the bag is red.
> Entangled particles are like this because when they are ‘born’ they are
> automatically opposites and they remain opposites as long as they are not
> disturbed. This only doesn’t make sense if you do not understand that there
> are initial conditions about which you do not and cannot know._

The above is only an "explanation" if you don't know about Quantum
Mechanics...

~~~
nixtaken
She goes into the experimental discrepancy between quantum and classical
probability and then explains it in terms of a systematic error caused by a
shaking reference frame. Taking only part of the argument out of context is
misleading.

~~~
coldtea
And the explanation of the "shaking reference frame" is wrong. It borders on
conspiracy theory ("1000s of prominent physicists didn't understand this, but
I do").

~~~
nixtaken
Hilbert space being used to remove the effect of a shaking reference frame
from a calculation is a conspiracy theory? Tell that to the people who use
Hilbert space to remove the impact of a non-inertial reference frame from
quad-copter drone control calculations. The quality of physics education
varies widely and it may disappoint some people to learn that their teachers
weren't that good.

